# resistencia Ralco r27-j



## shermann (Ene 16, 2008)

hola a todos tengo una duda:
tengo un amplificador audinac at700 que se le quemo una resistencia
va en realidad dos, y el problema es que no tiene las bandas de colores 
solo dice "ralco r27-j" y quisiera saber que valor tiene y por cual la podria
cambiar.Desde ya gracias::::


----------



## julitop (Ene 16, 2008)

Seguramente es de 27ohms la J es por la tolerancia, que en este caso es de 20%.
Igualmente te aconsejo que busques en internet el fabricante (que quien sabe si lo encontraras) y veas sus parametros de logotipado de resistencas.
saludos!


----------



## shermann (Ene 19, 2008)

busque por internet y me dice que r27 es 0,27 ohms
pero el tema es que la cambio y apenas lo enciendo se
vuelve a quemar, sera porque no es la resistencia que 
corresponde o tendre otro componente en corto...

muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

Esa resistencia es la de emisor de los transistores de salida, si se te quema tienes un bruto cortocircuito de transistores.
Mide los componentes de la etapa de salida transistores de poder y exitadores.


----------



## shermann (Ene 23, 2008)

te agradezco mucho tu ayduda hago lo que decis 
y les cuento

gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 24, 2008)

la resistencia esta bien es .27ohm saludos


----------



## shermann (Mar 13, 2009)

despues de mucho tiempo me digne a ver que le pasaba y si tiene los transistores en corto pero por cual se pueden reemplazar los originales dicen RCA IC05 y el otro RCA IC06 si me pueden ayudar para comprar el reemplazo les agradezco....


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 11, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh, RCA IC05 y RCA IC06, qué viejos! Tu amplificador debe tener 35 o más años. Todo bien. Imagino que deben ser cápsula metálica TO66, no los vas a conseguir, pero podés usar respectivamente Tip41C y Tip42C, obviamente con la mica rectangular correspondiente, etc. Doblando las patitas con cuidado los podés montar como los originales, obvio que con 1 solo tornillo. Suerte.


----------



## shermann (Abr 11, 2009)

si es muuuuyyy viejo pero suena muy lindo,voy arpobar con esos a ver que onda, muchas gracias..


----------

